# How to drywall wall with HVAC trunk and pipe penetrations



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

When it comes to penetrations, I hang and cut the drywall as tight as I can then tape and finish around each penetration, you may have several joints to finish depending on where the pipes are but that's what I do.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a situation just like yours. I cut the drywall close and lived with the results. I figured if I had a room with exposed ducts and pipes, why should I be concerned about a small gap between the pipes and drywall?


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

you're going to have to skim coat the whole area to make it look perfect. it's possible though, a good mud job can hide multiple butt joints near each other.


----------

